# Shortening stirrups for short riders



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

Put some oil on the area, put the saddle on the ground on it's side, use your foot to help hold it down the pull the leather hard. Try pulling it down first then back up. It will slide with enough force. If you put some oil on to soften it, that will probably help.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

*PULL. *Find a way to get some leverage on it, and pull. 

Often, if the saddle was used for years and years in the exact same stirrup length, it can get rather "stuck". Especially if they never took the time to oil _everything_ about the saddle. 

After you get the stirrup leathers loose, oil everything from top to bottom and do so on a regular basis.


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

It looks to me like they wont go any shorter without bumping into the fender. In spite of there beimg more holes the fender itself limits how far up you can make the stirru and its just about bumping it already. You can take it to a saddle shop and see if they have any suggestions. Jmho.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I have pushed on both the bottom leather and front fender, that got it up away from the tree bar, then keeping upward pressure on the fender pulled the underside leather strap down.


----------



## TXhorseman (May 29, 2014)

While oil may soften the leather, baby or foot powder will help one piece of leather slide more easily over another.


----------

